# What's your favourite Stowa Model?



## Baptista

If price was not an issue, what's your favourite Stowa Model ?

a) Marine Automatic

b) Marine Unitas

c) Seatime

d) Seatime Provider

e) Antea Small Second

f) Antea 38 mm

g) Airman

h) Exima


----------



## brugo

Nuno, I think we did choose the same...
I went for the Antea Small Second, my most certainly next model from Stowa.


----------



## Guest

I voted for the Airman but with ETA 2801


----------



## UVox

*i can't decide...*

...it's a very hard question, cause i love all of my Stowa Watches.

my all time favourites are the

Airman 7420
the orange Seatime and
the Marine Chrono

so i can't give a vote ;-)


----------



## Baptista

Dear forum members,

I only considered the models presently available in the Stowa shop.


I also like some old models (like the Icarus and the Marine Chrono), but because they are not available in the Shop, and there is no known plan for future releases - except the Marine with unitas movement, I can't considered them an option. 

BTW: if I took in consideration all the vintage models (Stowa has a long history) the pool would be impossible to make.


----------



## Guest

f) Antea 38

Perfection, simply perfection.

redstart



Baptista said:


> If price was not an issue, what's your favourite Stowa Model ?
> 
> a) Marine Automatic
> 
> b) Marine Unitas
> 
> c) Seatime
> 
> d) Seatime Provider
> 
> e) Antea Small Second
> 
> f) Antea 38 mm
> 
> g) Airman
> 
> h) Exima


----------



## Andrzej

Close, close, close

Choosing between the Icarus (not on the list being an old model), the Seatime and the Exima.

I went for the Exima (Omega Ltd Ed version) simply cos that is the latest I bought.


----------



## Tragic

The Antea 39mm, date.


----------



## Frode

The 2 I have ordered in the last 2 weeks:

Airman

Antea(cream) 40 mm with date. :-!


----------



## quoll

The Antea 38 mm, specifically the no-date version. (Which just happens to be the one I have...)


----------



## XTrooper

I voted for the Seatime, but probably would have voted for the Prodiver if I'd had any personal experience with one. B-)


----------



## Guest

Quoll, I share your preference for the no-date version (mine also). Is there some way to explain to others why that was our choice? Cleaner design, less fussy, Apollonian? I'm not sure how to convey the preference. But I feel it very strongly. Is it an age thing (I'm 58) -- an adversion to all the bells and whistles manufacturers have hung on the dials of watches over the years?

redstart



quoll said:


> The Antea 38 mm, specifically the no-date version. (Which just happens to be the one I have...)


----------



## lican34

Seatime Prodiver with the blue dial.:gold


----------



## orangehole

I have to go with the Stowa Marine auto. It's just a super classic that I never get tired of. I like my Antea but not as much as the Marine.


----------



## quoll

redstart said:


> Quoll, I share your preference for the no-date version (mine also). Is there some way to explain to others why that was our choice?


Hmmm....I feel as strongly as you, I think. For a watch that's appeal is based on its Bauhaus simplicity, the dial just looks mare balanced without the date window to me. I would also go for a Marine with no sub-dial and no date if such a thing existed. Still, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

As far as age goes, you have a few (not many!) years on me, but you may share my second reason - I can't read date wheels without my glasses!


----------



## XTrooper

quoll said:


> As far as age goes, you have a few (not many!) years on me, but you may share my second reason - I can't read date wheels without my glasses!


This is where the "Big Date" watches shine! I *LOVE* my big date Bathys for this reason. It's the only watch I own that allows me to know the time even when I'm not wearing my glasses! :-!


----------



## UVox

Baptista said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I only considered the models presently available in the Stowa shop.
> 
> 
> I also like some old models (like the Icarus and the Marine Chrono), but because they are not available in the Shop, and there is no known plan for future releases - except the Marine with unitas movement, I can't considered them an option.
> 
> BTW: if I took in consideration all the vintage models (Stowa has a long history) the pool would be impossible to make.


it's anyhow very difficult :-(

but at last my vote goes for the Airman |>


----------



## Crusader

Very difficult, having handled the entire collection yesterday.

For my next watch, I am torn between the Marine Automatic and the forthcoming Marine Original (Unitas) ... the only reason the Flieger/Airman is outside the picture is that I am keen to see what version of it Jörg will bring out next year for Stowa's 80-year anniversary ...

I voted Marine Automatic in the end, for after staring at both Marine watches for three hours, it appealed to me a bit more. This may change daily, though ...


----------



## Gordon

orangehole said:


> I have to go with the Stowa Marine auto. It's just a super classic that I never get tired of. I like my Antea but not as much as the Marine.


Took the words right out of my mouth! Stowa Marine auto is :gold

regards,
Gordon


----------



## bleddrewsoe

I went with the Marine unitas:gold with the Prodiver a very close second:silver


----------



## Bi-Compax

Hi,

My 2 own Stowa are my favorite, in first the Antéa Kleine seconds, for my small wrist,


















The second one is a Marine because I love it,


















The Exima is a real beauty with the Omega mecanism. It was the same for the Marine with the Unitas 6425.

I would like to discover the Prodiver. But I think it would be to big for my too little wrist. :-(

Best Regards,
[email protected]


----------



## Schmiedel

Bi-Compax,

How small are yur small wrists? Just wondering, I have relatively slim wrists myself and am wondering how the Antea KS would look on my spaghetti arms.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Bi-Compax

Hi Schiedel,

My wrists is about 16.5 cm. It is a small size. Sometime, it is very good to find some small straps. ;-)

Here is my bigger watch, my Seiko Divers 200, 42 mm. The pic is from a trip in Africa, in Namibia.










The Antea KS is very good choice. I like the proportion of that watch. 
For me it is a very good mix between modernity and austerity classic. But also the mix of the softness of the dial and the coldness of the box.










What I know about the Bauhaus Design movement is that one of their credo is

_"The fonction is before the form". _

Therefore the Antéa KS is surely Bauhaus.

Best Regards,
[email protected]


----------



## Schmiedel

Thanks BiCompax,

Your wrists are even smaller than mine!;-) Thanks for the help, and EXCELENT pictures BTW!

Jack


----------



## Lutek

hi everybody

i have antea ks so i vote for it!


----------



## Guest

Hi,

You already own a Antea KS and this is your first post on Watchuseek ?

So let me first say









Secondly: Where´s the pic ;-)


----------



## Andrzej

Lutek said:


> hi everybody
> 
> i have antea ks so i vote for it!


Welcome.
I so want the Antea KS, but with a Nomos I am really struggling here.

*Come on Mr. S. just what should a poor boy do* :-S


----------



## Guest

Andrzej said:


> Welcome.
> I so want the Antea KS, but with a Nomos I am really struggling here.
> 
> *Come on Mr. S. just what should a poor boy do* :-S


Well, I´d keep the NOMOS and buy a Antea KS !


----------



## bestak

i vote for the Exima it's on the whishlist and not too expensive to have it soon ;-)


----------



## Trogg

The Antea black 38 mm of course. The reason I bought it. Beautiful watch with cronometer certificat.

It should be added this is my first Stowa.


----------



## Dave E

I voted Antea, because that's the only one I've got so far! Once I get a Seatime my opinion may change, but the Antea is such great value for a beautiful watch that it'll take a lot for me to rethink!


----------



## AndyC

Dave E said:


> I voted Antea, because that's the only one I've got so far! Once I get a Seatime my opinion may change, but the Antea is such great value for a beautiful watch that it'll take a lot for me to rethink!


You will love the Seatime Dave. Suggest you consider the crystal back. I really like seeing the inner workings.
Best regards
Andy


----------



## BruceS

My favourite that I own is the Icarus, which isn't on the list, but I'm strongly considering adding the Airman soon


----------



## yingray

In my stowa collection, I prefer Marine Automatic 40 a little to Icarus 36.


----------



## Guy 67

My vote goes for the Exima with the Omega 286 movement :B-)


----------



## BruceS

Great pic! That's a beautiful movement :-!


----------



## REFZ

I voted for the Airman.

I have a Stowa Flieger B-Uhr DZVL-1 Limited with ETA 2801-2, blued hands, onion crown and massive caseback.
Jorg made this limited serie of 5 watches for a Dutch watch forum.
Offcourse the basewatch for this limited was the Airman.










But probably I will buy a new Marine Unitas.


----------



## BruceS

Very nice :-!


----------



## Mulchester

brugo said:


> Nuno, I think we did choose the same...
> I went for the Antea Small Second, my most certainly next model from Stowa.


I agree, I have one of the first 5 produced, the quality is superb. The only thing I like better on my Nomos Tangente is the strap!


----------



## rescue diver

I votet for the PRODIVER and hope to receive it today 

Joern


----------



## JCKoLnturn

Here's my selection:


----------



## kris

Voted for the Marine Unitas (original) for the moment but I'm curious about the new Airman 2007. Hopefully it will come with blue hands, a handwind movement and dark brown pilot strap and then I've to vote again probably.:think:


----------



## NSG1Tausend

*Prodiver- but have no experience with all other great styles!*

Stowa Prodiver!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
But I have no other experience with other great models so it is biased..:-S 
Regards
Robert


----------



## Peter Atwood

*Re: Prodiver- but have no experience with all other great styles!*

I like both of the Stowas that I own very much. I would opt for the MO with Unitas but I'm anxiously awaiting news of the Airman. I'm thinking it will be my next watch.


----------



## Uden

I voted Antea KS as i like its timeless design.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Well, it's been a little while and I have acquired a couple more Stowas. I have to give the nod to the MO I think although my Airman auto also gets a lot of wrist time. But that decorated Unitas movement is so beautiful that I think it wins out for me.


----------



## BKM

I voted for the Marine auto but I do not have another stowa so I am biased in favour of what is familiar. In its design, this watch combines symmetry and beauty - in its brilliant white face and printed black numbers there is plenty of show-off quality.:-! Bryan


----------



## SANTI CARRAMI

Is very diffcult to decide but I voted the Airman Happy new year.


----------



## Mario Escobar

Como estás Santi??, I voted for my very recently acquired Marine Auto,...:-! beautiful!!!


----------



## SANTI CARRAMI

Hey How are you? is a big surprise find you here :-!


----------



## Paulo

Eu votei no Marine Original! :-!


----------



## Peter Atwood

I've been rotating through watches lately and trying to settle down with just a few and the one model that I can't seem to get off my wrist is the limette Prodiver with black outlined hands. It's really been cheering me up on these gray winter days and is just a nice splash of color to wake up the senses. Plus the lume is phenomenal, easily the best of my fairly substantial herd of watches in this price range. I like it best on the rubber strap with the diamond texturing turned outwards.


----------



## Steppenwolf

(c) Stowa


----------



## denisd

*Concur with Steppenwolf*

Its always the next one that's my favourite (although I did vote for the MO)...
So today, it'll be the Airman Original...


----------



## mbakes

This is mine at the moment:


----------



## daba

It was a toss up between the Marine and the Antea, but I currently have:










Next up is a Marine for sure :-!


----------



## canadajo

*I am in love with this since I got it last week *


----------



## T. Graham

First, let me say WOW!!! nice pics everyone!:-! I guess my favorite is my latest acuisition, the Antea LE with black dial and milanaisse bracelet. It goes well with my creme dial auto with date Antea. The simplicity of both as well as beauty made them easy choices to buy. HOWEVER, I was trying to narrow down a future puchase between the Marine auto and the Airman, and now with all those lovely pictures as well as the opinions of everyone, I am NO CLOSER to ANY kind of decisiono|. THANKS FOLKS!! LOL Maybe those with both the Marine AND the Airman could weigh in??? Personally, I like all the Stowa models I've seen so far, and you all certainly have some gorgeou s ones, so this was a hard decision for me. And it will likely change if I get another one. Excuse me, but now I have to go lust after some new choices, and check my bank balance!!!!

T. Graham 

Rolex Daytona
Renato "Beast"
Seiko Monster
Poljot "Red October"
Junkers Ju 52
Breitling Super Avenger
YES Cozmo
Vostok Europe Arktika #764/3000
Omega 18k 1952 vintage


----------



## cornflakes

stuffler said:


> I voted for the Airman but with ETA 2801


WHY did they stop making that?! I would buy one right now if I could still get one with a decorated 2801...


----------



## tomtom

Paulo said:


> Eu votei no Marine Original! :-!


Truly a work of art! May I ask is that a Stowa strap or some other brand? If its some other brand could you tell me which?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Plainsong

Mulchester said:


> I agree, I have one of the first 5 produced, the quality is superb. The only thing I like better on my Nomos Tangente is the strap!


I think this is my first post in the Stowa forum. I was turned on to Stowa over at Head-fi, where someone mentioned it in passing, and it was just love at first site with the Antea KS. Girl WISes like me can totally wear these. :-! That, and I've always like the easy-to-read look of Bauhaus combined with the small second dial. I bought it on the spot. Not a purchase to be regretted that's for sure. They were quick to ship it, and I had it the next day. I guess everyone here knows this, but the customer service is awesome. They talked me through how not to break my first manual wind watch. 

There's even the added bonus that the default strap is one of the few leather straps that doesn't give me an insta-rash. Neither does the Di-modell Oregon I got to spiff it up a bit. Not being allergic to your watch is considered a plus in my book.

This is my first manual wind, and it's just gorgeous. I agree with you about the Nomos. Lots of people were quick to point out that it was a Tangente homage. I'm not convinced. Comparing them, I prefer the look of the Stowa. Nothing against Nomos, mind you, just the Stowa Antea look is more me.

See more pics by clicking on the sig if you like. b-)


----------



## Peter Atwood

Wow, Plainsong, VERY nice collection. :-!

Here's my current favorite Stowa:


----------



## Plainsong

I just updated the gallery too, with some of my husband's stuff this time. 

After using the Sinn 356 all the time, when going out it's a nice contrast to switch to something so clean and timeless. No need for everything to be the same. 

I've even had people at university notice the Antea KS - NOT notice my new tattoo, but notice the Antea KS. :-!

That watch looks cooler in your "real life" shot than I realized it could look! Awesome!


----------



## Peter Atwood

The rhodium dial is much warmer looking than any of the pics I've seen are able to show. It really looks much redder gray, almost coppery in some lights. On my monitor at least, the pic looks like a much colder gray than it is. 

The Antea is a beautiful design and I need to wear mine a little more. The trouble is I am worried that I'll scratch the case working in the shop so it tends to sit in the watch box more than it should.


----------



## HowardHughes

Mulchester said:


> I agree, I have one of the first 5 produced, the quality is superb. The only thing I like better on my Nomos Tangente is the strap!


Does the Stowa really hold up when compared to the NOMOS? I'm asking because I'm considering buying either a small seconds or the Tangente, and the difference in price is not a factor to overlook. Aesthetically they seem about on par.

How does the movement in the small seconds compare to that of the Tangente? How do both of the latter movements compare to the Unitas in the Marine model?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Guest

HowardHughes said:


> Does the Stowa really hold up when compared to the NOMOS? I'm asking because I'm considering buying either a small seconds or the Tangente, and the difference in price is not a factor to overlook. Aesthetically they seem about on par.
> 
> How does the movement in the small seconds compare to that of the Tangente?


Yes and no. As you already said aesthetically they seem about on par. Both do utilize the Peseux 7001. *But* NOMOS went on with the Peseux 7001 and added some features (e.g. 3/4 Glashütte plate) so that you often hear that the Nomos movement is close to be inhouse. You may read my report on my Nomos vistit in 2006 on the German Watches Forum to see what they are capable of. I own Stowa as well as Nomos but I am sure the Tangente is superior to the Stowa KS. But keep in mind that the Stowa nevertheless offers a real good price ratio on a Peseux 7001 powered watch.



> How do both of the latter movements compare to the Unitas in the Marine model?


Comparing the Unitas of the MO and the Pedeux 7001 of the Stowa KS/Nomos Tangente comes near to aplles vs. pears.
You can´t compare the Unitas of the MO with any other current handwinding movement out of the Stowa collection and it would be unfair to compare with the Tangente movement either. The MO Unitas provides some unique features you don´t find when buying the KS or Tangente. First of all the swan neck fine adjustment should be mentioned. Second: The MO Unitas is fitted with a screw balance you´ll miss that at the Peseux 7001 of Stowa and Nomos. The Geneva stripes are a nice addition but you`ll find a nice decoration on the Nomos movement too.


----------



## andysm

Should the Ikarus be added to this poll?


----------



## TylerEOT

*Not in your poll...but...*

I really love this one. One I never should have sold.


----------



## beamon

The Antea Creme, of course! Why? Because I chose it, that's why. :-d


----------



## Plainsong

> Should the Ikarus be added to this poll?


Yes, it should! :-!

/Working day 1 towards clearing of bank payment for Stowa Ikarus


----------



## Decius

It's always the newest you love most:










Wonderful watch, no picture does it justice (especially mine ;-))


----------



## twigfarm

*Right now it's the one I own.............*

Used to be this one:










But now it's this:


----------



## Guest

Great pics !


----------



## Bob Breznay

Hi All
I don't have a Stowa yeto| but I'm leaning heavily towards the ProDiver, rhodium dial/orange hands:-!

Does anyone have any pics of that combo? It would be greatly appreciated|>

Regards and :thanks
Bob


----------



## Micha

My Flieger b-)


----------



## timetokill




----------



## hazmatman

I'll see your two Seatimes, and raise you one ProDiver.










DJ


----------



## timetokill

hazmatman said:


> I'll see your two Seatimes, and raise you one ProDiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ


I wish! I have one Seatime - two bezels :-d


----------



## hazmatman

timetokill said:


> I wish! I have one Seatime - two bezels :-d


Well that's the brilliance of the clean, almost stark but energetic styling of the Seatime face (industrial but alive...not sterile, obvious Bauhaus & Art Deco influence), it works fantastically with different color bezels. Even when they are right next to each other and you tell me it's the same watch with just a bezel change, they still look very different. The bezels just pop off the watch, but without looking like a gaudy add-on. :-!

That's brilliant, thoughtful styling. Fantastic design! b-) It doesn't hurt that they are mechanically brilliant as well! |>

You could do the bezel swap with the ProDiver, but it would still not look as good as that standard Seatime! Brilliant! Great looking watch...*Now I want to go grab one of those WatchUSeek Limited Editions...and a few extra bezels!!! *

BTW, is that entire top triangular bezel marker lumed? That's my one caveat about the ProDiver, it's rather small lume dot marker on the bezel.

Happy New Year!!!

DJ

Had to see these babies again (even if it's really just one watch). :-!:-!:-!



timetokill said:


>


----------



## Wadlbeissa

Of course my Marine Original:


----------



## twigfarm

The one that got away:


----------



## twigfarm

stuffler said:


> Great pics !


Thanks! Great watches!


----------



## distagon

twigfarm said:


> The one that got away:


on my god! which model is this!


----------



## andy123

Looks like a marine automatic/no date.


----------



## distagon

andy123 said:


> Looks like a marine automatic/no date.


yup, but it is not available for sale from the website. I feel it is nicer than the current marine with date as the look is cleaner.


----------



## redbike

*Re: Prodiver- but have no experience with all other great styles!*



Peter Atwood said:


> I like both of the Stowas that I own very much. I would opt for the MO with Unitas but I'm anxiously awaiting news of the Airman. I'm thinking it will be my next watch.


Both of these now on order from Stowa and I can't wait. MO due in mid March, with the Airman due mid-year (first 100 having been already reserved, I must wait for the serial version - no matter!) Will have a difficult time waiting for these lovely pieces.


----------



## masterfan

the Marine Original ( called marine unitas in the poll ) is my favourite, it looks nice. But it fits bad on my wrist. The one that fits best on my wrist is the Antea KS ( small second ), and it's also a beautyful watch!


----------



## CCCP

This one! ;-) |>










The only thing I would change is the date on the dial, but I can live with it.


----------



## Sean779

Seatime, hands down.


----------



## cpenning623

Seatime, with a carbon face and red date wheel. I have never seen a wrist shot or any shots that members have taken though.


----------



## lumpfish

I recently acquired my first Stowa. As a result I voted for the Marine Auto. It is a great watch!

Cheers,








Craig


----------



## hanso

this one my favourite:

flieger LE 75/80


----------



## Crusader

With the Flieger Original in the wings, may I respectfully suggest that the poll could be closed, and perhaps be re-opened to reflect the current Stowa collection?


----------



## Vmax

*Re: Not in your poll...but...*



TylerEOT said:


> I really love this one. One I never should have sold.


Where can I buy one like this? What is the name of this model?

Vmax


----------



## Matt2006

*Re: Not in your poll...but...*



Vmax said:


> Where can I buy one like this? What is the name of this model?
> 
> Vmax


It's the Marine Chronograph. It was made a few years ago. Only way to get them now is 2nd hand, but they don't show up for sale very often. I've seen them for $1k or so. Best of luck.

Matt


----------

